# atlantic cartier.



## gwynn (Apr 18, 2013)

can anyone tell me what is happening to the cartier, is she to be repaired and if so where, when will she be back in action and have ACL been able to charter cover for her. many thanks.


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.news.odin.tc/index.php?page=view/article/366/Major-fire-on-ro-ro-Atlantic-Cartier-Hamburg


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Heard she should be back in June after repairs.
Cheers.


----------



## gwynn (Apr 18, 2013)

many thanks, the acl fleet pick up pilot right in front of my house so I take great interest in them. once again thanks


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

there's a couple of us on here that was on the Atlantic Conveyor we joined in 85 and left in 87 having leave in between, we did 15 weeks on 5 weeks off x 2 and then 3rd we did the 15 on and 10 off we earnt so much leave if I remember 17 days a month.


----------

